# Meet Rook



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Hi all. These are pics of my little Rook. Hope you like them


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

garydogz said:


> Hi all. These are pics of my little Rook. Hope you like them


Rook is too cute is she a Beagle , ??


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww Cute.......:thumbup: got those sad eyes too...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Ahh bless, so cute....lovely pics


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

he is lovely...the last picture of him running is really good


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Rook - pleased to meet you# handsome little fellow that you are!
xxxxx


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Rook is too cute is she a Beagle , ??


He is a Beagle cross. Lively little chap. Sharp as a knife.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

garydogz said:


> He is a Beagle cross. Lively little chap. Sharp as a knife.


not a beagle x poodle(boodle)i hope he`s very sweet.


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> not a beagle x poodle(boodle)i hope he`s very sweet.


No Poodle in there. Parson JRT. Makes Rook a Jack-a-Bee.
I like the 1st pic (face) myself.


----------



## lucy and jake (Dec 2, 2008)

What a sweetheart, I love the last picture.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*WOW what a handsome looking chap..*


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

garydogz said:


> He is a Beagle cross. Lively little chap. Sharp as a knife.


He looks lovely. Bet you are very proud.


----------



## kazkat (Dec 7, 2008)

Quite adorable!


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Just trying out the signature button.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Rook is one Gorgeous puppy!


----------

